# Headless server



## Paradoxium2004 (Aug 6, 2010)

I have installed and setup FreeBSD like I wanted (which was fun, btw). The Headless server has a keyboard, while my PC has the one monitor. Now when I want to config the headless one, I really don't feel like disconnecting the monitor from my PC to the headless, and I would like to see what I type on the headless server's keyboard. 

It there any way I can do this without getting a KVM Switch ?
I hope I made this clear - I'd hate to cause confusion.


----------



## icer (Aug 6, 2010)

use ssh


----------

